# Ships in WWII Convoy WN.80



## BrianP

I'm looking for pictures of several vessels that sailed in Convoy WN.80 Departed Clyde 4 Feb 1941, arrived Methil 7 Feb. 1941.
They are:

1/ BULLFINCH [Br] ON 165345 433 tons built 1936
2/ DEEDON [Br] ON 139306 314 tons built 1916 as Magrix, also renamed Orkney Dawn
3/ EDINA ON 144916 624 tons built 1919 also named Killybegs [1920], Alwinton [1924], EdinaII [1939], Wyetown [1940]
4/ LADY ANSTRUTHER [Br] ON 146285 527 tons built 1922 Nobel's Explosives
5/ M J CRAIG [Br] ON 145417 605 tons built 1921 for Hugh Craig & Co Belfast, re-named Pool Fisher [1935], Holdernile [1951].
6/ SIRIS [Br] ON 143433 5242 tons built 1919 
7/ SHIRVAN [Br] ON 148714 6017 tons built 1925
8/ ST ABBS HEAD [Br] 616 tons built 1914
9/ Theseus [Br] ON 127933 6527 tons built 1908
Thank you for your assistance,
Brian


----------



## benjidog

You can try The Allen Collection (See below) if you have not already done so, but you will need to know the company of the ships as it is organised in that way - unless you are prepared to go through them one by one.


----------



## Bernard McIver

Hello Brian,

SS Siris was detached from Convoy OS.33 and sunk by U201 on 12 July 1942.
Later the same day U201 sank my father's ship SS Sithonia.

Details and a photo of "Siris" can be found on this link:
http://www.mhold.eclipse.co.uk/os33/index.html

Click on "More" then find Siris on the second page.
Good luck in your search.
Bernard


----------



## BrianP

*S.S. Siris*

Bernard,
Thank you for pointing me to that site. Siris was part of the convoy that my grandfather's ship, Bay Fisher was in until she was sunk by aircraft in 7 Feb 1941, near the Bell Rock Lighthouse. Sadly, he was killed, but I do hope that your father was luckier on the Sithonia.
Regards,
Brian


----------



## Bernard McIver

Brian,
Pleased to have been of some help. My father survived the sinking of Sithonia but spent 14 days in a lifeboat, sailing about 820 miles before being picked up by a small Spanish fishing vessel which itself was short of food and water. Landed in Las Palmas 12 days later, but due to his experiences was unable to return to sea until July 1944.

Regards,
Bernard


----------



## Roger Jordan

An image of BULLFINCH can be found at:

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships B/slides/Bullfinch-03.html

Regards
Roger


----------



## billedge

Hello Brian

That Lady Anstruther may have been lost later in the war, as by 1950
a newer Lady Anstruther was running in and out of Irvine. There is
an exhibition of photos coming up in Fleetwood soon (see another
thread!) and as these are of ICI ships the organisers may have a
photo of the "old" Lady Anstruther.

I don't have a photo of Theseus, but remember her being towed up
the Ribble around 1948 to be broken up at Wards in Preston. She
went aground off Freckleton and took weeks to reach Preston.
The owner was Alfred Holt (Blue Funnel Line).

Billedge


----------



## Tim Hunter

*Convoy WN.80*

Hello Brian
Just come across your request for photos of WN.80.
My father (Cmdr *** Hunter) was Commodore of this convoy and I have a copy of a brief report he made on the Theseus and Bayfisher. I also would be interested in any photos

Regards Tim Hunter


----------



## Laurie Ridyard

Bernard McIver said:


> Hello Brian,
> 
> SS Siris was detached from Convoy OS.33 and sunk by U201 on 12 July 1942.
> Later the same day U201 sank my father's ship SS Sithonia.
> 
> Details and a photo of "Siris" can be found on this link:
> http://www.mhold.eclipse.co.uk/os33/index.html
> 
> Click on "More" then find Siris on the second page.
> Good luck in your search.
> Bernard


Full info on the sinking of the above two vessels and the Uboot can be found here.... 

https://www.uboat.net/boats/successes/u201.html

ATB 


Laurie.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard

BrianP said:


> I'm looking for pictures of several vessels that sailed in Convoy WN.80 Departed Clyde 4 Feb 1941, arrived Methil 7 Feb. 1941.
> They are:
> 
> 1/ BULLFINCH [Br] ON 165345 433 tons built 1936
> 2/ DEEDON [Br] ON 139306 314 tons built 1916 as Magrix, also renamed Orkney Dawn
> 3/ EDINA ON 144916 624 tons built 1919 also named Killybegs [1920], Alwinton [1924], EdinaII [1939], Wyetown [1940]
> 4/ LADY ANSTRUTHER [Br] ON 146285 527 tons built 1922 Nobel's Explosives
> 5/ M J CRAIG [Br] ON 145417 605 tons built 1921 for Hugh Craig & Co Belfast, re-named Pool Fisher [1935], Holdernile [1951].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6/ SIRIS [Br] ON 143433 5242 tons built 1919
> 7/ SHIRVAN [Br] ON 148714 6017 tons built 1925
> 8/ ST ABBS HEAD [Br] 616 tons built 1914
> 9/ Theseus [Br] ON 127933 6527 tons built 1908
> Thank you for your assistance,
> Brian


Hello !Check with https://www.uboat.net/ to find if any of those v/Ls were sunk by Uboats. At least 2 were.

ATB

Laurie.


----------



## jg grant

Hi Brian P #1 . I can't add to what has already been said but I wonder why a convoy would be required to spend three days at sea when Methil and the Clyde are probably no more than sixty miles away in the narrow waist of Scotland and accessible by rail. Perhaps the sheer tonnage involved was the reason. Any idea?


----------

